# Charging Problems



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I have the same problem with both my N7 and GNex, but more often my N7. Sometimes I stay over at friends' houses and use my charger there blah blah blah, but when I come back home and try to use it, it doesn't provide enough charge to overpower the discharge, and even if I turn the device off, it still charges 30% in 9 hours. Does anybody know why? I have noticed that ,y things charge significantly faster lately, but especially at the specific houses that crew up my chargers

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

And also, why every time I get a new charger/cord/microusb anything, it gets really loose over time and eventually stops connecting? I bought one in spite,Ber and didn't even really use it until now and now it wiggling already and needs to be positioned oh so delicately

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## ezas (Sep 3, 2011)

This is why I never wiggle my cords/plugs in or out. I had a jack go bad on me on another device. Charging still worked but data was getting more and more difficult to get a good connection. I had to wiggle the plug and then make sure it didn't move while I pulled data off the phone.

But I was able to get it replaced under warranty.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

